# List of Halloween related Gatherings/Conventions/Expos/Fests 2012



## Hauntiholik

Please post your Halloween related gatherings, conventions, expos and fests here for 2012!

If you copy a list from any site, please credit the website you got the information from.


----------



## Spooky1

Why do they do this! Both conventions on the same weeked in Pennsylvania.

HauntCon - Monroeville, PA - May 3-7th
http://www.hauntcon.com/

National Haunters Con. - Oaks, PA - May 4-7th
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 28-31, 2012 Halloween & Party Expo 2012 
Houston, Texas
www.halloweenpartyexpo.com/

March 8 - 11, 2012 Transworld Haunt & Attractions Show
St. Louis, Missouri
www.hauntshow.com

March 9 - 11, 2012 Monster-Mania Con 21
Cherry Hill, New Jersey
http://www.monstermania.net

March 23 - 25, 2012 MAD MONSTER PARTY
Charlotte NC
www.themadmonsterparty.com

March 26 - 28, 2012 The Las Vegas Halloween Show
Las Vegas, NV
http://lvhalloweenshow.com/

March 29 - April 1, 2012 World Horror Convention
Salt Lake City, UT
http://whc2012.org/

APRIL 13 - 15, 2012 Monsterpalooza
Burbank, California
http://www.rubberroom101.com/

April 13 - 15, 2012 CANADIAN HAUNTERS CONVENTION
Hamilton, Ontario Canada
http://www.canadahaunts.ca/

April 27 - 29, 2012 Motor City Nightmares Weekend
Novi, Michigan
http://www.motorcitynightmares.com/

May 3 - 7, 2012 HAUNTCON
Monroeville, PA
Monroeville Convention Center
http://hauntcon.com/

May 4 - 6, 2012 National Haunters Convention
Greater Philadelphia Expo Center (Oaks, PA)
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/

May 18-20th, 2012 VA Hauntfest
Natural Bridge VA
http://www.facebook.com/events/341166229236480/

June 1-3, 2012 Great Lakes Fright Fest
Petersburg, MI 
http://www.greatlakesfrightfest.com/

June 1-3, 2012 West Coast Haunters Convention 
Portland, Oregon 
http://westcoasthaunters.homestead.com

June 8-10, 2012 Midwest Haunters Convention
Columbus, OH
http://www.midwesthauntersconvention.com/

June 23 & 24, 2012 Indy Haunt Fest
Indianapolis, IN
http://www.IndyHauntFest.com/

August 10-12, 2012 Kreepfest
Kansas City (Harrisonville), Missouri
http://www.kreepfest.org/

October 12 - 14, 2012 Telluride Horror Show
Telluride, Colorado
http://www.telluridehorrorshow.com/


----------



## Shier Terror

June 1-3
West Coast Haunters Convention 
Portland, Oregon


----------



## Evilizabeth

August 10-12, 2012 *Kreepfest*
Kansas City (Harrisonville) Missouri
http://www.kreepfest.org/


----------



## KkrazyKkaren

June 1, 2, & 3, 2012
Great Lakes FrightFest
Petersburg, MI (Michigan / Ohio Border)
http://greatlakesfrightfest.com


----------



## Uruk-Hai

*SCAREFEST Haunters Convention - Toronto, Ontario, Saturday July 7th*

The Canadian Haunters Association proudly presents 8th Annual SCAREFEST Haunters Convention

http://www.chascarefest.com

Saturday July 7th, 2012
12:00 noon - 6:00 pm

Garnet A. Williams Community Centre
501 Clark Avenue, Thornhill, Ontario, Canada
(Between Bathurst & Yonge Street on Clark Ave, close to the 407 ETR & Hwy #7) Plenty of parking on-site.


----------



## DeadSpider

*FrightFest BC's Halloween in August *
at the Fort Langley Campground in British Columbia, Canada. 
August 14th through 19th, 2012

More info: http://www.frightfest-bc.com/Gatherings.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I lived in Michigan, I would so go to this one. It's a juried Halloween art show and our own beloved Dave the Dead (The Shadow Farm) will be a vendor there. Dates are October 5-6.

http://www.ghoultidegathering.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Horrorfind Weekend 2012
Aug 31 - Sept 2
Gettysburg PA

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/


----------



## Radford

Spooky Empire's Ultimate Horror Weekend 10/26-10/28/2012
Orlando, FL

http://spookyempire.com


----------



## jackg

Any near Los Angeles, CA this year???
I really wnt to go...


----------



## Spooky1

Monster-Mania Con
Sept. 28-30, 2012
Hunt Valley, Maryland

http://www.monstermania.net/MMC23_GUESTS.html


----------

